#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] #1 如果你可以選屬性/種族

## 克萊西恩

如果你掛了  :狐狸裝鬼:  
上帝讓你投胎成龍  :狐狸天使:  
還讓你選你想要的屬性  :狐狸嚇到:  
你會選哪種呢?  :狐狸心跳:  

選完之後發表一下原因吧, 譬如看到哪本書或影片才讓你想成為這種屬性  :狐狸疑惑:  

ex.  我想當冥龍  :Exclamation:  , 也就是魔獸寒冰霸權裡面的冥龍.  :狐狸奸笑:  
他們幾乎沒人見過 也摸不到 很神秘 很不常出現 也似乎對世俗沒什麼興趣
他們的存在似乎就只是強大力量的證明 不耍帥 不優雅 不暴力 不挑釁 不幫忙 不露面
就是出現, 秒殺敵人, 然後消失


*編: 啊!! 忘了雷屬性!!!   
難怪少了什麼...ㄜ...抱歉啦 @..@*[/b]

----------


## 狄風

屬性呀...
冰風

可是票選只能選一種
所以就先選第一順位的冰了
不過...
我發現樓上的大大選冰的原因
竟然和我差不多0.0
同類耶~
找到和我一樣怕熱的同伴了!

----------


## M.T.Don

覺得一支會噴火的龍好像很帥ˇ

但我個人喜歡風龍~
好像可以乘著風翱翔著天際.
也會給人ㄧ種孤獨、自由的感覺~ˇ

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

如果只能選擇一個屬性
我還是堅持選風!
雖然說風和其他屬性比起來
攻擊性能不比其他的屬性
而且龍本身就能飛
使得風屬性對龍族的吸引力減低了不少

不過風屬性的運用力比較高
除了本身速度可加成
對手 行動/視覺 妨礙
部分屬性加強
延伸成其他屬性
還有必殺的絕招
反正好處多多啦~

以上都來自自己的大腦(炸
謎:原來你還有大腦!?(炸炸
另外
冥屬性是指什麼
控制死靈類型?

----------


## 小V狼

火系!!
華麗的絕招
配暗色系外表,
這樣就很cool~

風系,感覺上沒華麗的絕招(透明?!)

光和闇的龍,感覺上很強
不過絕招變化性不多吧?!
(謎之音:哪裡作依據??)

闇和冥有差嗎?!深思中...
"牙 (血)",這、這是什麼屬性?!

----------


## 克萊西恩

> 火系!!
> 華麗的絕招
> 配暗色系外表,
> 這樣就很cool~
> 
> 風系,感覺上沒華麗的絕招(透明?!)
> 
> 光和闇的龍,感覺上很強
> 不過絕招變化性不多吧?!
> ...


闇就是原本的暗屬(black/dark)
冥的話有點像光和暗的特殊融合, 有點"渾沌"屬性的意思

最後那個是想不出其他所以填進去, 基本上就是只為血而戰的浴血之龍
說白了就是暴力嗜血龍啦 (玩太多戰爭機器之後的結果, 就像這樣..)
<img src=http://www.gamerhelp.com/images/content_images/114700-2.jpg>

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

火系的好多阿.....(驚



我選光系....

因為目前玩過的OLG裡面....我幾乎選的毫無例外都是"後方支援型"的角色...

像是傳教士、祭司、補師、............之類的XD

哎呀，也許是因為我是隻"受"龍?(炸

----------


## 幻貓

我最近很喜歡吹風....

原本我是喜歡火的，但是檢視自己好像除了偶發性的脾氣爆躁之外，好像也沒什麼跟火有關的性格〈比如說：熱情、樂觀、想都不想就行動〉

後來想想，風的隨性、輕鬆，似乎比較適合我呢~
隨隨便便正是我的性格^^

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

暗屬性

生命的開始於黑暗
結束於黑暗
而我掌控者黑暗
掌控者生命 

鬼扯一堆.....哈哈......

----------


## vnri

我最喜歡風那種喜歡無拘無束的感覺.  :狐狸心跳:  
不過我除了風以外的屬性還有水
因為在水中的感覺也跟在有風的地方一樣感覺很舒服  :狐狸心跳:  

如果可以我還真想變成龍在那無邊的天空飛.累了就在山谷裡找地方休息

----------


## tsuki.白

雖然許多屬性都不錯
但我最終選擇光
好像很少獸跟我想法一樣=3=

在我的原設定(某個荒廢了的故事原稿)中
我是某個世界的光之神明(囧'''
光明總是帶給有神聖的感覺啊

其實之前還有想過*綜合(萬能)*屬性的XD

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

火屬性..........額外帶點闇屬,風屬略有,但近於0

其實小弟小時候滿喜歡玩火(?)的(然後被罵到臭頭這樣XDD)

闇屬?恩.......不太知道,但有時候我會去想掌握這種力量(但多半下場好像都不太好?哈..)

----------


## 歐斯洛奇

風屬性~~我是風中龍咩~~   其實絕招大多是光屬的拉~~只有必殺技是暗屬的~~~虛無空間~~XD

----------


## 狼圖騰

冰.....

因為你不覺得很帥嗎？
長年把自己隔絕世外
多麼無憂無慮
被人發現的時候
只要多放幾層冰
他也看不到

不爽就去把世界冰起來
爽就去幫南極多冰幾下
減少地球暖化
（謎：這個人瘋了！快把他拖出去）

----------


## 風之殤

闇+1
因為跟我很像
內心超黑暗的(不是黑心喔)
--------------------------------
最近作了好多後悔的事情
變的有點自閉.....
所以內心就變的黑暗起來
--------(這個人太無聊別理他)-------
選這個是因為一個字......帥

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

有沒有"聖"屬性

還有木金土鋼石
我每種屬性都喜歡~如果真的硬要頭皮選也只剩下光和火~因為千選萬選真的只剩下光和火~~那最後狠下心選火~~結論選火

希望下輩子可以做龍"火屬性帶聖/光屬性"

----------


## huxanya

闇系,
這種屬性我喜歡,
還不錯.

沒有恆星,
宇宙都是暗的,
黑洞,無物能擊,
所以選擇闇.

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

唔~
如果想雙修水和闇會不會太貪心了XD
若只能擇一，就選闇吧~
黑暗比較符合自己的個性
隱蔽、不顯著、包容
....不是黑心喔=W=

----------


## 克萊西恩

唔...風屬和暗屬平手耶...誰會是多的那一票呢??

話說這個版的大家真是黑暗啊...(瞄一眼光屬的票數)

好像沒人喜歡當光屬性呢...

----------


## 幻月朧

基本上小獸選的是風
因為龍幾乎都有翅膀
所以是風
第二是火
因為龍很多都會噴火    

木龍？
好像沒有這樣的龍吧？
難道！
是通靈王中的木刀之龍？XD
(被踹飛)

----------


## 孤狼‧月牙

小獸想當的是冰龍＞/////＜
因為阿~~
....................
我認為冰屬性的"事物"
都是屬於孤單的(這是個人妄想)
而且以牛頓的力學定律+愛因斯坦的想對論+卡爾文的實驗結果<---
當一大氣壓的溫度到達-273.15時

當達到這一溫度時所有的原子和分子熱量運動都停止，而符合此一條件的「理想氣體」在絕對零度的時候，分子所佔的體積等於零。

萬物將到達靜止的狀態....指的是所有有形與無形的ㄧ切
也就是說...連光也能凍結
因為光是由一種稱為光子的基本粒子組成。具有粒子性與波動性，或稱為波粒二象性

當一切都凍結時.....就是某?的開始.....

----------


## 戌天沃牙

我選擇風屬性~
隨著著風飛行~
和雲一起飄~
追逐著疾風~
與風合而為一~
很適合我悠哉的個性~
XDDD

----------


## 上官犬良

我想我要變龍的話十之八九是中國龍~
所以選了"光"
應該比較接近東洋龍的形象吧
其實我設定中的屬性是"天雷"的......
連雷也沒的選阿(哭奔

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

無屬性=~=

因為我是混血兒

做不出藍龍的噴吐閃電

只能噴吐純粹的馬那能量

以壓縮為高熱光束的形式...嗯 類似雷射砲(炸)

至於身體抗性的部分 是寒冷抗性最高沒錯o~Oa

那是因為要抵禦飛行時高空的低溫o~O"

所以鱗片很細密很光滑，讓風透不進去

但是也很堅固，因為要對抗高速飛行的壓力

我是很單純的空戰專用龍...

連塗裝(? 都是保護色

我的通常攻擊都是無屬性的o~Oa

但是會使用一系列的各種屬性魔法

因為魔法本來就是龍的東西啊o~O(語出龍族小說)

就這樣┐=~=┌

----------


## gaotsdevil

我選"暗"
將一切隱藏在黑暗中
是我最想做的

不過 後來看到"風"
還蠻想選的(喜歡吹風的感覺)
可惜我已經選了

----------


## 雪之龍

火龍的威力一定非常強大...
但我還是喜歡冰龍...因為顏色的關係...
我個人最喜歡的顏色就是淺藍色了...

----------


## SkyKain

在下其實是想選“天”這個屬性啦（喜歡）
不過沒有誒
選接近的“光”吧
總覺得在下喜歡比較神圣點的

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

選擇是...光屬性~

本來是想選擇帶有神祕的闇或冥屬性

不過最後還是選擇帶有無私的光屬性XD"
(誰叫閒熊我就是這麼愛神職員XD")

----------


## 剎流

我選擇的是光屬性


因為喜歡光明神聖的感覺。

不過火屬性和冰屬性好像也很不錯ｘＤ

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

火龍是不錯啦(標準大眾型的優選龍種)
是很想選銀龍..但小狼又自覺難以高攀
小狼偶此生既怕冷又不耐熱
好人當的很糟糕,壞人又兼職的很失敗.....
加上目前生活情勢上的影響

故...

偶想當條陣營有點特別的暗黑龍(混亂中立)
處事作風我行我素,
認為是對的..即使是敵對陣營的人事物..也會很雞婆的去干預(幫忙)
認為是錯的..即使是同族/同陣營..也不惜徹底翻臉決裂甚至幹掉你(或全部)

----------


## 索‧艾克

啊勒@@有複選就好了，暗、冰、火，我的很喜歡
如果只能選一種的話.........火

至於為啥的話......直覺吧!!本龍覺得自己屬性比較偏火

----------


## 巴薩查

恩...
選牙吧
刺穿所有事物的利牙(誤
不管你哪種屬性
只要擋住我的去路
通通要被我刺穿(拖走

----------


## jtacrnk

我選擇冰.....因為夏天到了(炸)

其實不會想選風
因為預設就會飛了
選擇冰是因為
蠻多法術都可以由水屬性衍生
攻擊.防禦.治療都有
感覺上也比較能和其他屬性融和

----------


## 我是鹿

冰屬性

因為它純身潔白讓鹿我為它的美貌而著迷，而且讓人有種極端的冷酷、冰冷與驕傲，以及與世隔絕的神秘感。

所以鹿我為冰龍投1分！

----------


## 獠也

" 地海傳奇 " 的小說曾經說過.....
人龍本是一體
但後來......
人選擇了 水 和 XXX ( 忘了ㄟ... )
龍選擇了 風 和 火
因此造成了現在的差異.......

闇. 冥的差別在哪阿??

----------


## 隱狼

一般龍的印像不是噴火就是掀起颶風
屬於火與風屬性
可是所有屬性中我較偏愛水(包含冰)
但因為沒有水只好選冰龍
冰看似寧靜但冷度卻深不可測
而且披著冰的龍
感覺就很帥氣
就像青冰白夜龍(遊戲王的怪獸卡)

----------


## 一審判一

恩~~土有強大防禦的作用
所以我想如果要是有人敢欺負弱小的話我就可以保護他
(ex:魔法少年甲修)
使出強大的!終極的!無敵的!

                利馬．查吉爾．仙希爾咚!

                      類似這種強大的防禦  :Laughing:

----------


## CYBER

爬了4頁
沒有一龍是木屬性(倒

木屬性大好-3-
隱沒於森林中
與眾生以及大自然和平共榮的龍王也不錯啊-▽-

(腦海飛來一筆:不...不對啊!? 那是蜥蜴吧(炸)

總..總之我愛種盆栽，選木屬性也情由可原吧XD"

話說...中國神話的青龍應該就是所謂木屬性的龍吧

----------


## trina8271

無聊來看爬文

怎麼選牙那麼少

血很萌的

不過 照常理來講

牙跟暗算同一類吧

冥搞不好也能插一腳

要說的話

我還是喜歡黑暗

所以  牙是最好的選擇吧!?

((迷音:因為本身就很暴力~~嘎~~~~~~~~~~~~

(踹人+咬人


總結論一句

我愛黑暗XD

----------


## 雷德托爾

萊西你少打雷屬性是罪該萬死喔~(炸


吾龍為雷屬性

我不喜歡雙修 

單一屬性能修練得更為精專

雷是衍生屬性算多的ㄧ種

就我而言

雷電是強烈能量 

凝聚起後能產生電漿或電磁脈衝 磁場等等

只要是極度強大的雷電能量 

牙 冰 水 土 木 這些有形體的屬性都會被貫穿  

除了能量屬性的風 火 光 暗 冥 

這些沒有形體的屬性 才不會產生加成傷害 

加上生物的神經結構 也受到電流控制 

所以雷電更能有 麻痺或操控的功能

(對於克制現代人類是相當有用的屬性)


發現黑暗屬性很多龍選

暗 或許看起來很酷很帥

但是和光屬性ㄧ樣

衍生效果太少 

太侷限於特定能力

雖然力量強大

但效能有限


光 是效能最低的屬性 

幾乎是不喜歡戰鬥的龍族才會有的屬性 

ㄧ般而言為補助性能力 戰鬥能力極弱 

光只對暗和冥起得了作用 對其他屬性效果不佳


風和火 幾乎是大部分龍族擁有的基礎能力

但是風為存物理屬性 

而火是趨近於雷的能量屬性


冰 算是生活環境或種族的衍生屬性 

也可產生水屬性


土 木 是很特殊的自然界屬性 

如果能修的專精 會有很大的效用

衍生屬性也很多 例如 毒 鋼鐵 等屬性


牙 ...這屬於狂戰士型屬性 

這種族浴血會感到興奮 獠殺會有快感 

只不過...這能算是屬性嘛?XD


以上是對各屬性所雍有的能力和效能做的評估

----------


## REACH

第一個想到的就是冰

所以選冰系XD

攻擊方式最好是吐液態氮球

瞬間結凍

再打碎XDD

----------


## 藍色暗燄

火屬性~從一開始玩線上遊戲就知道自己喜歡哪種屬性 
雖然到最後其他屬性都會想去玩過
但是都是從火開始~ 攻擊性高 且火系 
聲光效果都很有讓人燃起熱情繼續燃燒下去的感覺
如果能帶點風屬性更好啦 正好實驗一下奇幻小說裏面的"複合魔法"(似乎偏離主題０。０

----------


## Argraox_Rena

本龍主要為風屬性,但在水中就變成水屬性.[炸飛...]
風屬性拿來對抗惡勇者或獵物或敵人都好用啊!!!

除了使用有力的翅膀煽動空氣以外,也可以改變環境的氣壓形成氣流,還可以為自己加速XDD~~或是讓不喜歡的龍在空中失速墜地也可以把人類吹上天.
如果狠一點就把周遭的環境變成真空,不管哪一種生物的體液都會氣化然後爆成肉醬,也可以用壓力波把一群獵物的內臟打爛在悠悠地吃掉牠們@@.....

覺得噴冰的話....獵物結冰變好硬
噴火...太焦了而且還要有香料才好吃
閃電...打穿了耶^^
水球...爆爆王?!
大地攻擊...把石頭搬開找獵物吃?!

----------


## Cosmo

某亞是屬於光屬性= =+
(原因...本龍喜歡XD)




> 本龍主要為風屬性,但在水中就變成水屬性.[炸飛...]



唔...小克!!
看不懂你是哪種屬性呢= ="
(能自由改變屬性...藍海蜥蜴?(被打))

----------


## Argraox_Rena

> 某亞是屬於光屬性= =+
> (原因...本龍喜歡XD)
> 
> 唔...小克!!
> 看不懂你是哪種屬性呢= ="
> (能自由改變屬性...藍海蜥蜴?(被打))


小克偏向風屬性所以就投它一票了XDD...因為我也可以住在水裡,所以也有了水屬性,但是不能在陸地跟空中使用,不能自由改屬性.為了適應水陸空三種環境,所以產生了雙屬性.

應該也有不少龍是雙屬性或是多屬性的吧@@

----------


## 幻影龍

個人喜歡風屬性
如果遇到 火或冰 基本上都有應對方法
: 用風吹起塵土　把火給埋了＝　＝
　如果敵方使用冰　冰的硬度有限　如果將風吹起的速度提高　就能產生　風刃
　把冰　給切割　如果吹的是　氣態的冰　先吹起強風　把氣態的冰　吹回敵方把敵方自己結凍（（被自己的能力打敗　感覺好　冏'''

　風也能產生氣壓　把人給吹飛～　如果操控風的力量極高　甚至於可以把一部份空間的空氣抽掉　讓人沒有氧氣而死（（好壞>3<
　　　至於其他屬性　光　暗　這兩個屬性基本上是相剋的
　　　有光就有暗嘛～  :Cool:  

　　　可是風屬性也會有遇到屬性相剋的！
　　　例：地＋木....就算風　再怎麼強　也不可能把整塊地給吹起來吧（冏"


　　即使是這樣！　我還是很喜歡　風～

----------


## 夜狼

其實咧...

我比較想擁有多重屬性耶....〈風、火、闇、光、土、木、金、水....等

不過最後還是選擇了闇屬性

可是因為比較符合我的個性八...

----------


## fwiflof

我的話...冥+幻!!!
沒甚麼原因,只是單純喜歡這兩個字....(原子彈丟下去)
不過一定要蒼色鱗+暗紅腹鱗+血金瞳+黑翅+白紋!!!(要求太多!!)
不過當然是屬˙性˙全˙包最好啦!!

----------------------------------------------------------

真要說屬性的話，幽吧？(那你選啥？好像不是其他呦.......)
能力很難區別說.........

----------


## 德雷克

:jcdragon-cool:  
我選雷屬性，因為雷屬性可以實施硬殺或軟殺的攻擊形式。
硬殺方面：就是當場用強大伏特雷擊把對手劈成灰塵  :jcdragon-shock:  〈這招可以叫天打雷劈嗎？
感覺好像很俗！〉或是偷偷放出電流使對方心臟麻痺〈這好像在哪個電影中常看到的死法？〉這種方式不會留下爪紋〈警察杯杯抓不到！〉  :jcdragon-xd:  
甚至有龍會認為是自然死亡〈應該就是一次不要殺太多不然會引起眾龍的注意〉
軟殺方法：就是運用強烈電磁波攻擊〈像在以前如果太陽活動比平常還要激烈
一點，祂的太陽風對地球傷害就越大，不但南北極的極光特別強烈，還對人類
賴以為生的全球網路、手機通訊、情報傳送......等需要用到電的部分造成不小
的影響，而太陽風大多以電磁波組成。〉意思就是說如果雷屬性的龍假如他的力
量強到能發動類似太陽風的電磁波破壞攻勢，可以去毀壞一個星球的網路通訊文明。  :jcdragon-mad:  
總之，雷屬性的龍〈但要不斷練習自己的特有屬性〉，它的潛力是可觀的。
還有請教一下大家，雷屬性有包含火和光屬性一些特色嗎？

----------


## 米果斯

有沒有虛無 這個屬性(被滅
米果會選擇～ 風屬性=W=
可能是龍王看太多(?
反正風屬性米果很喜歡=W=
XDD
希望可以永遠與風同行 如果逆行
走路太累了(迷:你是龍耶 會飛= =

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

本狐喜歡雷電屬性(自己被雷聲嚇個半死還敢說)
可惜沒有這個屬性
所以只好就選光屬性(閃電也是一種光?) 
正確來說，我同時想要有雷屬性和光屬性，擁有這2種屬性的獸才是黑狐最喜歡的!

----------


## 火龍

由於只能選一個,所以我選了最愛的火屬性  :jcdragon-mad:  
因為輕輕噴氣時所出現的火花很帥!
儲了一會才發射的火炎兇猛之餘,也很帥!
而且,感覺上不會很怕寒冷(重點)

----------


## 雷澤龍也

我最喜歡風和水的屬性，無拘無束，其次是雷，因為我很喜歡劇烈天氣  :jcdragon-shock: 
而且如果有能控制天氣的能力，因為控制天氣的感覺很爽  :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## dh52339237

恩~我個人是比較喜歡火+闇
因為火龍攻擊力強
而闇龍是帶點邪惡的氣息

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

光系

感覺很神聖的樣子XD

支援型

躲在後面幫隊友補血

出場模樣

背後發光

帥呀!!!

----------


## 藍焰

看錯了~直接投其他，沒看到框框中的話
我比較喜歡水，不過最接近的是冰吧，所以應該投冰的
除了水我也很喜歡火(相剋?)、風、闇、雷
光就還好，光明系的好像只能放補助技，但是大絕會很厲害，對闇系的很有效，比較喜歡衝鋒陷陣，不喜歡當補助系的
不過還是喜歡水的感覺

----------


## 羽翔

我選闇屬性www((就是黑影之龍ˇ
對每種屬性都有著對應的方法
像是遇到土+地的話
可以使用黑影將地面給破壞掉www

而且黑影的鋒利度相當的高
除非有經過炭素硬化的東西不然都可將其破壞掉的~

而組成黑影的物質是質量0.01奈米的不明物質w
所以也可將所有攻擊檔下來((包括光的攻擊ww

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    ((不過如果沒有任何一點光的話就無法使用黑影了....(沒有光就沒有影子ˇ)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼我會選擇闇，不過也滿喜歡雷的(哪來雷

闇的話，就是天魔龍族了~

可以用各種詛咒術、攻守也都很不錯，

雖然會被光剋到，不過有光就有闇，兩者是互補的。

----------


## 狩影

本獸是選"暗"屬性
原因不明(被打~
喔~我想起來了
因為跟我的給的感覺一樣
如影子一樣沒存在感受(Q 3 Q
而我的招式就是
將萬物化為影子而不見
對在天上的生物沒辦法用

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

看到這麼多的選項
都不知道要選哪個了

好再有一個選項是其他

我的屬性嘛...
跟我的名子一樣
是渾沌屬性
可以當作一種屬性
也可以分開成除了虛無的屬性
除了虛無以外的屬性結合就成了渾沌

話說
渾沌 我查字典他是說
世界生成以前的狀態....

那我可不可以理解成
渾沌是創造
而虛無是毀滅
(想太多了吧)

----------


## Leone

我選冰

本人對水系物質有種莫名的愛好  :penguin_em26:  

想當然爾是選冰 :jcdragon-cool:

----------


## arthur_889

屬性阿
我比較喜歡全屬性呢
恩~~~
因為
傳說中的守護龍應該都是這樣設定的吧
而且又比較輕鬆,沒限制  :jcdragon-shy2:  
不要讓別人知道身分就行ㄌ麻!
例如:不用瓦斯,天然氣(噴火,冰箱(冰係魔法,風扇(風係魔法....等(ㄟ= =  :jcdragon-nod-ebby:  
哈哈....省錢....省力(炸  :jcdragon-crazy:

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇了闇

我覺得龍要整隻暗淡的色彩

顯示出牠的神祕感

我也比較喜歡暗淡的感覺

----------


## 楓蛇

我會選擇闇龍啦
為什麼呢 因為呀
按照版主說的
闇龍為混沌之龍
那不就很厲害
吸收萬物將其融成一體
此為混沌
所以闇龍就可以稱做是無敵的存在
然後呀........
聽我在鬼扯....

----------


## 自然農子

小靈選的是木喔！不過木屬性的超少人選的，大概是因為大家都以戰鬥的角度來看待龍吧？

其實，當個木龍懶洋洋的窩在森林中，偶爾心血來潮發個小芽或小花不是很悠閒嗎？而且只要有木龍熱帶雨林就不用擔心會消失了~~

而且若以戰鬥角度來看木龍也是很強的，強在哪？“野火燒不盡，春風吹又生”

不管被打死多少次都一定會重新出現，而且又可以喚出各種不同的樹木花草，驅邪的樹木要多少有多少((所以暗屬性OUT

而且就算大地被燃成灰燼，也可以再次使大地復活，就像迪士尼幻想曲2000中的火鳥組曲一樣((所以火龍雖然可以燒掉木龍卻燒不死木龍。

至於風、水、地三種屬性本身就被剋，呵呵跳過。((欠打阿你

不過會怕冰，冰一來葉子都掉光光直接進入冬眠，除非用松、杉、柏保護自己。

然後最能契合的是光，風水地也是，都是樹木生長需要的元素嘛呵呵呵。

至於雷，雷大概就跟火一樣，雖然能對木龍造成重創卻打不死木龍。

在此補充一下，八卦中的震，也就是雷，在五行上是屬木的喔((為什麼是這樣你問我我也不知道。

----------


## 紫月神龍

我個人是希望能擁有2.3個屬性啦   :Mr. Green:  
如果只能選一個 , 照發文大大的意思那我選了混沌(冥)屬性
因為沒有雷的屬性能選就選了第2順位 XD  :Smile: 
想像設定中的龍有多種屬性  也能使用各類型的魔法((都給你說就好了
只有擅長與不擅長的分別而已
小弟認為龍的話應該都有一點用火的能力  就算不行最少還能吐個火出來吧 XD
以上是我個人的想法  雖然之前有空就會上來本站看看  但是今天第一天註冊跟回覆文章   請多指教!!

----------


## st820316

屬性的話，應該是選闇吧。
雖然說大部分的書都說龍是風不然就是火，但是讓翔於空中的龍擁有闇不是也很帥嗎?有如星光般閃耀的闇麟，這樣超帥的~!而且這樣吐出的就是黑色的火燄，這也很帥啊~!

----------


## 無名龍

我是選冥龍這屬性!
為何呢?  :jcdragon-awak:  
想復活屍體起來然後他瞬間讓他消失?!(用火烤@@!)  :jcdragon-mad-ebby:   :jcdragon-mad:  
(迷之聲:你變態阿!)離題了@@!
冥龍跟我發音很像阿所以我選這個!  :jcdragon-keke:

----------


## 小希

如果是我

我會選冰~

原本喜歡雷的~

可惜沒有

----------


## 亞格雷特

呃....我是選光(抱歉楓之谷天怒對我的影響太大了)
因為如果沒有光(或火、電)就像個瞎子一樣無法看到東西了
會很不方便
而且光給我的感覺就像是"照亮黑暗"的感覺
對我真的很有吸引力(事實上本想選雷但因沒有雷就選比較接近的光)
那朝天怒轟下來真的好帥> <!!(抱歉離題請無視)

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

我超愛龍王傳說的白龍~~~他是個風屬龍~超帥的XD~
而且我也很喜歡微風吹拂(狂風也有點愛)

想像中的白龍(自己也可以XD)

----------


## 雪影塵星

冰~~~
我覺得冰很帥也很美
而且絕招酷
從地面向上竄的冰柱
瞬間將敵人變肉串  :笑(閃光):  
(謎:有神經病逃出來了快拖走)

----------


## 奇比斯克

我選火~  我本身就是火
火~帶給人溫暖 熱血 激勵 一種加持(??
用錯方法 則是變成火災    :jcdragon-idle:  
不過絕對不會亂縱火的~ XD  :jcdragon-hehe:

----------


## 瘋喵

我想選暗屬性~~~~的說!!

詛咒  吞沒  ......等等的恐怖的事物幾乎都會與黑暗有那麼一點關係

而且   

本身我就有點喜歡這種東西

不過別人在走夜路時  突然撞到我

不知道會不會是以為遇到鬼然後就被嚇死呀???   (太黑了   都看不到了   )

一定會很好玩  :jcdragon-xd:     (是好玩到爆!!!    )

----------


## ma星云

無什麼原因,就是很純粹的愛暗黑,暗黑中才是我存在的地方

----------


## 瀟風雪狼

我選的是火

火對我來說有很特別的意義
象徵理想和熱情

----------


## 橘狼

我選雷電屬性

這樣在平流層飛行時，要是被雷擊中，也能接住這股力量，轉換成自己的power。

我還可以在高空攪動雲層，利用自然環境創造懾人心魄的超強閃電；或是用我天生的能力，製造和控制神秘的球型閃電(說它多大，就有多大)；緩緩的把它從高空降下，瞬間就可燒毀一整座軍事基地)；後者精準度較高，前者只能算是我出場時的聲光特效。

生為雷屬性的我，想像自己就是座飛在空中的終極巨炮。

----------


## comecome12

我選"冰"
可是選項沒有水
(冰跟水不是一樣的??)

本身的屬性嗷~
冰跟水是我屬性嗷~嗷~

----------


## 樂小狼

風.因為被火燒好痛  :Very Happy:  ，沒啦~因為....風大，是澎湖的象徵!((也是無畏的象徵!

----------


## 小藍龍

我選風~
我喜歡自由~所以選風
在來就是冰了~
因為我覺得冰屬性攻擊都很優雅,
不慌不忙的~

----------


## 天紋龍

我喜歡冰~
因為我覺得冰的攻擊滿華麗的~
所以第一選冰啦~~
第二我會選擇風!
因為風代表自由,無憂無慮想去哪就去哪~(誤
但是最重要的是因為...龍就是要承著風翱翔於天際阿~~~~~~

夜紋:又想到叫我出來湊字數阿><
天紋:沒有啦~(邊說邊流汗...)是因為你好久沒出來啦~
夜紋:明明就是湊字數= =
天紋:還是瞞不過你阿~
夜紋:= =那就別再說了!
天紋:Yes,sir!

----------


## 暮之風

我是選風~
因為風感覺上最自由
雖然沒有其他屬性華麗
但能成風遨遊天際
這點最吸引人

仔細一看
風好像是最多人選的呢

----------


## xFly

火加風

外剛內柔的風屬性加強悍的火屬性

加上會噴火的話肚子餓可以馬上烤食物來吃XD

----------


## 小卓

闇屬性
一直覺得黑暗魔法好像很帥......

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼是凍屬性，所以當然是選最接近的冰囉！！！ :wuffer_wink: 

                                          北極凍狼   斯冰菊   趣書

                                                       102年   先總統   蔣公逝世紀念日    23:00

----------


## 晝

選擇冰屬性啦~
是冰系的話就能把細胞都凍起來
就能一直活著>w<

----------

